# s.s. "Greathope" latterly s.s. "Avior"



## Trevorw (Jun 5, 2006)

I know I've asked this question before, but that was when we had half as many members, and so I may get lucky! In late 1956, the worst ship I have ever sailed on (on the North Russian run) was the "Greathope" a tramp ship owned by E.R. Newbiggin of Newcastle, she was a rusting, dreadful wreck!
A year later she was sold to the Italians and renamed, "Avior". After joining Blue Funnel I saw her in Colombo some time in 1958 - I knew it was her. the sillouhette was unmistakable, and subsequent research bears this out.
Some time later, she foundered in a gale off Socrotra enroute from Rijeka to Bombay.
I have my own theories about this, but every avenue I try draws a blank. There must have been an investigation, and one suspects casualties. I've even tried the Italian Embassy - but to no avail!
That ship should never have been at sea, let alone facing a gale off Socrota.
Can anyone help throw any light on this, anything, no matter how tenuous?
Attached is a picture of this sorry vessel.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning,the Avoir was carrying a cargo of caustic soda at the time.Ted.


----------



## Trevorw (Jun 5, 2006)

ted nutt said:


> Morning,the Avoir was carrying a cargo of caustic soda at the time.Ted.


Ted

How do you know that? Can you please give me some more details?


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Trevor,info comes from the ships history as per the Starke/Schell Register for the year the ship was built.Ted.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Trevor the cargo is also shown in the Lloyds CasualtyReturns for 1959.Ted


----------



## joescott1954 (Aug 12, 2011)

hi ted my name is joe scott my grandad the same name as me sailed on her i have a 5ft model of er made of copper its a repilca of greathope if you woul like to see it give me a call on 0191 4420234 or 07722236661 grandad made it in the 1930s thanks joe



Trevorw said:


> View attachment 23508
> 
> I know I've asked this question before, but that was when we had half as many members, and so I may get lucky! In late 1956, the worst ship I have ever sailed on (on the North Russian run) was the "Greathope" a tramp ship owned by E.R. Newbiggin of Newcastle, she was a rusting, dreadful wreck!
> A year later she was sold to the Italians and renamed, "Avior". After joining Blue Funnel I saw her in Colombo some time in 1958 - I knew it was her. the sillouhette was unmistakable, and subsequent research bears this out.
> ...


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Joe,thank you for the offer,but I see your tetephone code is Newcastle and I live in Belfast.Thanks again Ted.


----------

